# 16 Incher From Shark Aquarium



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

Box from shipping. Was only able to take 2 pics then camera died.
















Couldn't really get any good pictures. Fish is still shy. Plus there's a bad glare from my windows.
















Fins are a little banged up from shipping.








































Filtration! Check out the size of my wet/dry sump. It's rated for 500 gallons.
















Overflow box








AC110


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

are you happy with the one you chose?

he looks great IMO


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

stunning rhom man. hes got great shape and colour. jealous lol


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Love your rhom, and congrats


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

very nice







... proper beast that one


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Very nice Rhom!!!! I would have been like a kid on Xmas opening that box!!!


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

damn nice tank and fish! where did you buy those floating plants, and how did you mount them on?


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

lo4life said:


> Very nice Rhom!!!! I would have been like a kid on Xmas opening that box!!!


I was very excited to open the box. After I opened the black bag the fish was inside some plastic. I reached down and cut the zip tie that connected the plastic pieces and kinda freaked out because I saw its head and my hand was close to it. Let me tell you......that head was huge. I was kinda scared.


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

jamezgt said:


> damn nice tank and fish! where did you buy those floating plants, and how did you mount them on?


I think I ordered those plants from big als. They're called fancy plants bamboo leaves. If you look at my overflow box picture and my AC110 picture you can see the bottom of those plants. I just float em'. I got 4 in there.


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> are you happy with the one you chose?
> 
> he looks great IMO


Yes! I personally think I got the best looking one G had.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

was he sedated?


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Sweet fish, great shape and excellent set up for him


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> was he sedated?


Yes! Water came in blue and fish was woozy. It looked dead when i had it in a bucket. took me over an hour to adjust water from tank to bucket before i actually put him in it's new home. I was thinking about naming it SPADE. It's black and kinda shaped like a spade. What do you guys think?


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Great pick up man that piranha is a monster!


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Great name...."The Ace of Spades"


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Killer rhom, even got a little blue to him


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

$$$$ thats not a cheap fish. Sweet pick up.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I love the fish and the setup !!


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

Worth every penny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

that chimple is going away as we speak....glad you got that one


----------



## Tool (Feb 18, 2010)

Do people really ship dogs?


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

sh*t man right on that Rhom is f*cking bad ass







and your set is awsome too.


----------

